# Selling plants



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen sales ads in this forum. I thought our club doesn't allow it's members to sell plants to another club member. That's supposed to be one of the benefits of being a member. Has something changed?

Here's the link:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/classifieds/
Plants (0)

Plants for give away, trade or the price of shipping. Remember plants are never sold between members of the DFWAPC.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I didn't even know that existed...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i didn't know that either, if any one has any clippings to give away let me know. I only have 15-20 plugs of micro sword.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tex Gal: Since members can't sell to members, what about members selling to non members? A lot of us aren't members yet but waiting till next meeting to join. 

Is it possible to mark individual people on the forum as active members of the club? Or make a sticky note of a roster list?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

APC doesn't monitor members of the Regional Clubs. As for DFWAPC I've always thought it was on the honor system out of respect for the local club. If you aren't a member I guess it doesn't apply... but then I'd think you need to post in the For Sale forum instead of the club forum. Seems like if you don't it can get quite confusing. It's probably a better question for a club officer than me. You could pm Niko.


----------

